# Curtain hooks



## Stuart101156 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone know where to get small gliders that fit in curtain track on puegot symbol autocruiser 1999 model or part number etc


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Are they Swish hooks as they are available on e-bay.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This sort of thing? -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Curtain-...871050?hash=item4b17bdf08a:g:JJcAAOSwbsBXl2n4

25 to a pack.


----------

